# Some of my prizes



## coldwater diver (Apr 11, 2015)

Here are some of my favorite finds


----------



## coldwater diver (Apr 11, 2015)

This is my favorite broke grouping


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 12, 2015)

As always - what a wonderful hobby.  I have concentrated on the hand blown with a blow-pipe glass, because I had a lot of experience as an applications engineer in the ABM world of glass making.  After retirement from there, I really got into studying and reading books about the old world of making glass items.  Now I hve nearly 2000 samples of the hand made glass, and i have two people pushing for a book on them.  Just writing descriptions on them is a big project.  I sure enjoy this bottle forum and where possible helping new collectors.  RED M


----------

